

VMWare ousts founder - wmorein
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=ahpYslwsz.vs&refer=home

======
davidw
She was just featured in the most recent Economist:

[http://www.economist.com/people/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11...](http://www.economist.com/people/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11662168)

------
augustus
Its a sad day when the founder is ousted. I wonder why Vmware is in trouble. I
can't imagine it is because of Greene.

I think virtual machine technology has great potential.

~~~
maximilian
"Trouble" in the crazy stock market sense. They are not reaching "growth
targets", which means she isn't pushing hard enough for growth. In reality
she's probably a great boss, but just not cut out for running a public company
owned by another company.

I'd feel bad for her, but I'm sure she has plenty of money. She apparently
loves windsurfing, so they should just move back to Hawaii and have fun. Her
picture looks like she's in her 50s, so she should just retire early and have
lots of fun in the sun.

~~~
mtw
projections for 2008 was +50% growth. vmware didn't manage that, but it's not
a reason to oust the ceo.

this is a highly political move

~~~
mtw
another article showing that vmware might have been too successful for emc's
ceo <http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/08/tucci_costs_vmware/>

------
aggieben
Wow. The interesting part of this story is that VMWare was founded by a woman.
Fascinating.

~~~
akd
Best to call her the "co-founder." She's the non-technical head. The technical
co-founder is her husband, Mendel Rosenblum, who created the first robust
implementation of x86 virtualization.

Quite impressive that these two have been together so long without the
business partnership or marriage falling apart.

~~~
bayareaguy
I'm pretty sure people who know her from her UCB days (she was peripherally
involved with Stonebraker's research) would say it's a mistake to call Diane
"non-technical".

------
astine
Wow. This going to come back to slap EMC in the face, just like what happened
back with Moshe Yanai. It looks like the EMC management can't retain it's most
valuable employees.

~~~
nailer
What happened with Moshe Yanai? I can't find much on Google.

~~~
wmf
Nov. 2001: "Moshe Yanai, VP of engineering at EMC and the inventor of its
Symmetrix flagship storage array, has received a cut of Symmetrix sales for
over a decade. And they maintain that the arrangement has thwarted EMC’s
ability to create new hardware for a tougher market. ... EMC denies rumors
that Yanai is set to leave the company."
<http://www.byteandswitch.com/document.asp?doc_id=9644>

Dec. 2001: "the chief engineer would no longer oversee the company's hardware
division and, instead, would become an adviser to CEO Joseph Tucci. ... Yanai
was pushed aside and really sidelined."
[http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/stories/2001/12/24/newscol...](http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/stories/2001/12/24/newscolumn3.html)

2002: "XIV is led by Moshe Yanai, one of the key architects of data storage
systems and instrumental in the development of EMC's Symmetrix and DMX product
lines throughout the 1990s."
<http://www.xivstorage.com/company/company_background.asp>

2008: XIV bought by IBM to compete against EMC.

